# Wanting to Buy?!



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys wanting to buy something that is for sale in the "parts section" but i am unable to contact the seller....its an N75 J valve....any ideas how i can contact the member?

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

MRBTT666 said:


> Hi guys wanting to buy something that is for sale in the "parts section" but i am unable to contact the seller....its an N75 J valve....any ideas how i can contact the member?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help


Hi,

If you join the TTOC you're able to PM immediately, rather than having to have posted a certain number of times.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=199742

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

You have to pm them but you cannot pm until your post count is high enough, I see your post count is now 10, that could be the key figure, you may be able to pm now, go take another look, click on the users name in the post.


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

cool will give it another go...thanks all


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

Boo still no joy can't PM either...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Due to the action of fraudsters, newly registered members or those with a low post count, are not able to send PM's nor post & reply in the Marketplace section, but when you meet a certain criteria these options will be opened for you.

You can also join the TT Owners Club to unlock the sites full features, and membership starts from only £15


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)

i see thanks for the reply, what's the minimum post count before you can access the for sale section?!


----------

